# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Άρθρο του socrates στο ένθετο της Καθημερινής (Economist)

## xrg

Στο κυριακάτικο ένθετο της Καθημερινής, με τίτλο "Ασύρματο Μέλλον", δικαιωματικά, αναφέρθηκε και το awmn, τόσο από τον Δ. Κοντογιαννόπουλο (ΚτΠ), όσο και με άρθρο του socrates:

http://www.enthesis.net/index.php?news=550

Μπράβο σου Σωκράτη!

----------


## sokratisg

> Παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί στις "δημοσιεύσεις"


Done!  ::  

'Ενα μπράβο και από εμένα στον Σωκράτη!

----------


## socrates

Ούτε καν πήρα χαμπάρι το πότε δημοσιεύτηκε!  ::  

Το άρθρο γράφτηκε όντως για το Economist. 
Ήταν μια ευκαιρία να βγάλουμε προς τα έξω κάποιες από τις θέσεις που εκφράσαμε και στην ΕΕΤΤ με αφορμή την δημόσια διαβούλευση σχετικά με την Ευρυζωνικότητα. Επομένως δικαιολογείται το ύφος του κειμένου (απευθύνεται στους αναγνώστες του περιοδικού Economist) και ότι βγήκε κάπως βαρύ αφού είχα πολλές πληροφορίες να περάσω μέσα από ένα σύντομο κείμενο και σε σύντομο χρόνο. Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα το κρίνετε εσείς...

----------

